# Moundsville, WV - Belle, F 5 yr,BEAUTIFUL Tricolor



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454

Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat








[/img]


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

She sure has those gorgeous GSD eyes! What a lovely lady!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Still there-


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

still there ... i love this beauty ...










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

beautiful! any takers?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

BUMP. any takers?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

BUMP. can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?










> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
More About Belle:
Belle, #52241, is a beautiful 5-year old German Shepherd. She is a wonderful dog, with a nice coat and great ears. Belle can't wait to once again have a family to call her own. She will be forever grateful and loyal.

Marshall County Animal Shelter
12th street
Moundsville, WV 26041
Phone: 304-845-9770


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

I have emailed shelter the following...so often we get caught up in cross discussions and don't have current info from shelter.

Walton Salley
Corgis and Friends of Walmarsh
203 Jungle Shores Edisto Beach SC 29438
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/SC107.html

the dogs of Walmarsh
http://walmarshdogs.shutterfly.com/action/

Dear Friend in Rescue
Belle was posted w/ her photo to German Shepherd Forums and she is a gorgeous girl. Can you give me any other info which I could post/share with list? Is she good with other dogs? Cats? Has she been tested for HW? Was she an owner surrender or Stray?
How much time does she have left>

Many thanks for what you do and I’ll try my very best to keep her front and center on the Forum…there are so MANY in high kill Shelters. Congrats and Cudos for the two national awards that you have won…

My best
Walton

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
This shelter is located about an hour northwest of Wash DC...isn't there GS Rescue of Maryland?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*









More About Belle:
Belle, #52241, is a beautiful 5-year old German Shepherd. She is a wonderful dog, with a nice coat and great ears. Belle can't wait to once again have a family to call her own. She will be forever grateful and loyal.

Marshall County Animal Shelter
12th street
Moundsville, WV 26041
Phone: 304-845-9770


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomBUMP. can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> ...


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Belle is still listed. Can anyone give her any hope?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454








More About Belle:
Belle, #52241, is a beautiful 5-year old German Shepherd. She is a wonderful dog, with a nice coat and great ears. Belle can't wait to once again have a family to call her own. She will be forever grateful and loyal.

Marshall County Animal Shelter
12th street
Moundsville, WV 26041
Phone: 304-845-9770


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomBUMP. can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Walton, have they ever emailed you back?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

This sweet girl needs to be saved. Has anyone worked with this shelter?


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

BUMP


> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaThis sweet girl needs to be saved. Has anyone worked with this shelter?


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Belle is still listed. Can anyone give her any hope?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454








More About Belle:
Belle, #52241, is a beautiful 5-year old German Shepherd. She is a wonderful dog, with a nice coat and great ears. Belle can't wait to once again have a family to call her own. She will be forever grateful and loyal.

Marshall County Animal Shelter
12th street
Moundsville, WV 26041
Phone: 304-845-9770


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomBUMP. can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Bump for Belle...all the way on page 4....


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

bump...still listed


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Belle is still listed... Can anyone give her any hope?
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454








More About Belle:
Belle, #52241, is a beautiful 5-year old German Shepherd. She is a wonderful dog, with a nice coat and great ears. Belle can't wait to once again have a family to call her own. She will be forever grateful and loyal.

Marshall County Animal Shelter
12th street
Moundsville, WV 26041
Phone: 304-845-9770


> Originally Posted By: LandosMomBUMP. can anyone offer this girl some HOPE?


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

Bump - she has been there almost a month


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Moundsville, WV - Belle, BEAUTIFUL Tricolor*

She really needs a family to love! Anyone?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dogsaverwww.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454
> 
> Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


Looking for help


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

There has been an offer for a donation for this girl, I will also add to the donation if someone can take her.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454

Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat










Looking for help


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bumping Belle for the night.....


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Looking for help








http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11817454

Marshall Co AS, Belle, 5 yrs. great dog, gorgeous tricolor coat


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Did Walton ever get back info from the shelter? Is she good with other dogs and cats? She looks like a great girl and since she has been there a month - her time may be up. Anyone know anything more?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

back to page 1 pretty girl.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"Good News!
Called about this girl this morning and was going to pull her but they said she was adopted last week "


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

This makes me so happy. I had emailed Danni re financial help as I could not think of anything else I could do. There is something so special about Belle - I hope she got a good home.

Mary Lou, Murphy and Allie


----------

